# tv shows



## moviefan (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi there are alot of good tv shows on Dvd. I am into the west wing which is a great show . seasion 4 is the best also i heard theres another friends box set comming out with all 10 again !!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 19, 2005)

The only problem I have with boxed sets is their cost.  Because you're getting such a huge chunk of tv history, you have to pay for it all at once.  I prefer when they do one season at a time...


----------



## moviefan (Oct 19, 2005)

even one season costs alot


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 19, 2005)

They are expensive, true.

But I have just one thing to say: SPOOKS!!!!!


----------



## moviefan (Oct 20, 2005)

The price is ok for the number of hours you get . The only thing is you need the time to watch all of them . For example alot of people are into friends and 24 and they would go for the complete friends  collection which is out on monday.

new packaging looks cool

Friends: Complete Series 1-10 Box Set
#


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 21, 2005)

I wish I could afford all the box sets of shows I watch. I wish I had "Friends". As much as watch the reruns I should. LOLOL... I never get tired of them. 

One I would like to have is CSI. But it's not in my budget for box sets. Maybe an Xmas present?


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

i hope your wish comes true the thing is i can afford the box set but dont wanna get told off for spending so much


----------

